# $900 Billion dollar stimulus package passed! How awesome for the country and ants who will not have to worry about December 26th!



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I just saw this news all over the news websites, and I am happy to report that Congress finally came up with a $900 billion dollar package. Thanks be to God, and just in time for Christmas. I have been working uninterrupted since the pandemic struck, as I do not qualify for a check. However, I cheered every single stimulus because 1) I knew that Americans and especially my fellow ants here on UP.net were needing it, 2) My income surged (literally) every single time a new stimulus was passed. Every single date of a new round of stimulus was met with a red on my phone screen and much higher tips.

After the last 600/week expired, and then the 300/week, it has gotten so bad that it is just painful to describe here. You can definitely see other working ants mourn the loss of income and the ridiculous offers being given. I hope that by the time this current stimulus ends, things will get better for all of us, (both working ants and ants who need to stay home for health reasons), and things can get back to normal.

I wrote about being somewhat concerned about another huge stimulus package being dangerous for our overall Debt levels as a country, but I have since withdrawn that opinion after reading so many posts on this forum of suffering ants.

Also, more selfishly...

I hate making $2-3 dollars per hour...

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/20/mcc...to-900-billion-coronavirus-stimulus-deal.html


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I just saw this news all over the news websites, and I am happy to report that Congress finally came up with a $900 billion dollar package. Thanks be to God, and just in time for Christmas. I have been working uninterrupted since the pandemic struck, as I do not qualify for a check. However, I cheered every single stimulus because 1) I knew that Americans and especially my fellow ants here on UP.net were needing it, 2) My income surged (literally) every single time a new stimulus was passed. Every single date of a new round of stimulus was met with a red on my phone screen and much higher tips.
> 
> After the last 600/week expired, and then the 300/week, it has gotten so bad that it is just painful to describe here. You can definitely see other working ants mourn the loss of income and the ridiculous offers being given. I hope that by the time this current stimulus ends, things will get better for all of us, (both working ants and ants who need to stay home for health reasons), and things can get back to normal.
> 
> ...


But we not gonna see any money before new year anyway. Maybe late January/February.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I can imagine Dennis Franz of NYPD Blue saying “Hey Jack, I’ve got your stimulus package right here pal!”


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

1 time $600 stimulus.
PUA/UI extended 11 weeks.
Extra $300 for 11 weeks.
No retroactive pay.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I just saw this news all over the news websites, and I am happy to report that Congress finally came up with a $900 billion dollar package. Thanks be to God, and just in time for Christmas. I have been working uninterrupted since the pandemic struck, as I do not qualify for a check. However, I cheered every single stimulus because 1) I knew that Americans and especially my fellow ants here on UP.net were needing it, 2) My income surged (literally) every single time a new stimulus was passed. Every single date of a new round of stimulus was met with a red on my phone screen and much higher tips.
> 
> After the last 600/week expired, and then the 300/week, it has gotten so bad that it is just painful to describe here. You can definitely see other working ants mourn the loss of income and the ridiculous offers being given. I hope that by the time this current stimulus ends, things will get better for all of us, (both working ants and ants who need to stay home for health reasons), and things can get backuntil ormal.
> 
> ...


Don't be mad that you weren't able to figure out how to get unemployment. Actually you shouldn't even have to do anything. That's why I'm confused why you're not getting it. I don't know any Uber driver that wouldn't qualify. I know every state is a little bit different but there's still certain guidelines they must follow. I'm curious as to what your state implemented that made you not be able to qualify? I've been working this entire time and I can count on one hand how many times I lost my benefits because I made too much .

Anyways . . . the first payment wouldn't even pay out until January 5, give her take a day and that is only if they don't have to do anything to system. That's well after Christmas and certainly after rent is due. You don't think just because it passed last night money goes directly into your account today do you. And no, it's not being retro dated. So there's a lot of people that are struggling this month more so than any other month during the pandemic


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I can imagine Dennis Franz of NYPD Blue saying "Hey Jack, I've got your stimulus package right here pal!"


"Yeah! And all you_ perps_ who be cheating on your reported income in order to get on the dole are gonna wind up in that tiny holding cell we got here."


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Extra $300 for 11 weeks.
> No retroactive pay.


Don't worry, The senators continued collecting 3400 a week during the pandemic.
They don't need retroactive pay


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

wallae said:


> Don't worry, The senators continued collecting 3400 a week during the pandemic.
> They don't need retroactive pay


Don't worry. Biden says this is only a "down payment"
That means the 'real' money should be coming a little later, retro and then some, right?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Don't be mad that you weren't able to figure out how to get unemployment. Actually you shouldn't even have to do anything. That's why I'm confused why you're not getting it. I don't know any Uber driver that wouldn't qualify. I know every state is a little bit different but there's still certain guidelines they must follow. I'm curious as to what your state implemented that made you not be able to qualify? I've been working this entire time and I can count on one hand how many times I lost my benefits because I made too much .
> 
> Anyways . . . the first payment wouldn't even pay out until January 5, give her take a day and that is only if they don't have to do anything to system. That's well after Christmas and certainly after rent is due. You don't think just because it passed last night money goes directly into your account today do you. And no, it's not being retro dated. So there's a lot of people that are struggling this month more so than any other month during the pandemic


C'mon my friend @Daisey77 , your reading skills are usually excellent! I said I was very happy, not at all angry. I have a full-time job and a side job, in addition to working uber overnight graveyard shift... Plus, why do I need UI when as you know I can make $1 bills turn into $20s?





And I have a metal suitcase that can produce $100s?






But more seriously I didn't really look at the details of this, I just briefly looked at the headlines, and I just reread your post, so maybe it's not so good after all. I thought somehow my fellow ants would need and get the money right away.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats, @Young Kim . You can now shop at 5 Below instead of Dollar Tree. :wink: 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Illini said:


> Congrats, @Young Kim . You can now shop at 5 Below instead of Dollar Tree. :wink:
> Happy Holidays!


I've got to check that store out! I honestly have never heard of it until you just mentioned it! If I have time today, i'll drive to the nearest one and check it out.

I've actually been reading a few of the comment boards after I posted, and other people are really mad that the stimulus is relatively small and lacking, and thus are very angry at Congress!


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I've got to check that store out! I honestly have never heard of it until you just mentioned it! If I have time today, i'll drive to the nearest one and check it out.
> 
> I've actually been reading a few of the comment boards after I posted, and other people are really mad that the stimulus is relatively small and lacking, and thus are very angry at Congress!


Good place for phone chargers and phone mounts, better quality than dollar store and not as high as Retail


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Don't worry. Biden says this is only a "down payment"
> That means the 'real' money should be coming a little later, retro and then some, right?


I think it depends on the Georgia Senate race


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> 1 time $600 stimulus.
> PUA/UI extended 11 weeks.
> Extra $300 for 11 weeks.
> No retroactive pay.


It is not even much money if you do the math. I feel bad for people who didnt work during all these times just to collect a measly several thousand dollars.

Some sources stated only for 10 weeks. If that is true, it is only for 2.5 months.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I just saw this news all over the news websites, and I am happy to report that Congress finally came up with a $900 billion dollar package. Thanks be to God, and just in time for Christmas. I have been working uninterrupted since the pandemic struck, as I do not qualify for a check. However, I cheered every single stimulus because 1) I knew that Americans and especially my fellow ants here on UP.net were needing it, 2) My income surged (literally) every single time a new stimulus was passed. Every single date of a new round of stimulus was met with a red on my phone screen and much higher tips.
> 
> After the last 600/week expired, and then the 300/week, it has gotten so bad that it is just painful to describe here. You can definitely see other working ants mourn the loss of income and the ridiculous offers being given. I hope that by the time this current stimulus ends, things will get better for all of us, (both working ants and ants who need to stay home for health reasons), and things can get back to normal.
> 
> ...


You wont get a Penny till Febuary . . .



Young Kim said:


> I've got to check that store out! I honestly have never heard of it until you just mentioned it! If I have time today, i'll drive to the nearest one and check it out.
> 
> I've actually been reading a few of the comment boards after I posted, and other people are really mad that the stimulus is relatively small and lacking, and thus are very angry at Congress!


Free Ride once
& they EXPECT it Forever !


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

@Young Kim , one of these days we have to meet up. I'll bring you about 1,000 $1 bills that I'd love you to turn into $20's.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

dacheeese said:


> It is not even much money if you do the math. I feel bad for people who didnt work during all these times just to collect a measly several thousand dollars.
> 
> Some sources stated only for 10 weeks. If that is true, it is only for 2.5 months.


In a statement, Biden said the $900 billion plan "provides critical temporary support" but "is just the beginning."

"Immediately, starting in the new year, Congress will need to get to work on support for our COVID-19 plan, for support to struggling families, and investments in jobs and economic recovery," he said. "There will be no time to waste."

Schumer signaled they would again request aid for state and local governments, a provision many Republicans support but McConnell opposes.

Schumer stressed Democrats would push for more relief in the new year. "It cannot be the final word on congressional relief," Schumer said of the bill.

_The Congressional Thought Police also picked up this traffic while roaming the hallways:_

Pelosi: "Damn the hyperinflation. Full speed ahead".

Schumer: "Are you now or have you ever been a member of the Democratic Party? If YES, you get an extra large helping of cheese."

Biden: "A new iPhone in every pocket, and two cars for every vacation home."


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dacheeese said:


> It is not even much money if you do the math. I feel bad for people who didnt work during all these times just to collect a measly several thousand dollars.
> 
> Some sources stated only for 10 weeks. If that is true, it is only for 2.5 months.


It goes until March 14th


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> In a statement, Biden said the $900 billion plan "provides critical temporary support" but "is just the beginning."
> 
> "Immediately, starting in the new year, Congress will need to get to work on support for our COVID-19 plan, for support to struggling families, and investments in jobs and economic recovery," he said. "There will be no time to waste."
> 
> ...


The way things are going in Congress it takes many months to get a bill passed. With each sequential bill, the amount we get is less and less. We might not have a third stimulus, maybe I am wrong. They look at the unemployment rate and covid case figures to evaluate or determine whether we need extra stimulus or not.. I think they only do 10 weeks unemployment is because they expect a quarter of the population to get vaccinated by that time.. After that, the economy should pick up pace for recovery.

This second stimulus is more like a bare bone survival bill. If a third stimulus is in their mind, we will not expect it until Sept 2021.. By that time, they might change their minds by saying most of the population has been vaccinated and economy is good and running..


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I just saw this news all over the news websites, and I am happy to report that Congress finally came up with a $900 billion dollar package. Thanks be to God, and just in time for Christmas. I have been working uninterrupted since the pandemic struck, as I do not qualify for a check. However, I cheered every single stimulus because 1) I knew that Americans and especially my fellow ants here on UP.net were needing it, 2) My income surged (literally) every single time a new stimulus was passed. Every single date of a new round of stimulus was met with a red on my phone screen and much higher tips.
> 
> After the last 600/week expired, and then the 300/week, it has gotten so bad that it is just painful to describe here. You can definitely see other working ants mourn the loss of income and the ridiculous offers being given. I hope that by the time this current stimulus ends, things will get better for all of us, (both working ants and ants who need to stay home for health reasons), and things can get back to normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Is this true?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well i'll take that $600 and be happy i got it =D


Maybe Biden will pass some more for us here in the new year.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ants with $600 stimulus check and $6000.00 in back rent.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

The reason for 11 weeks is because most unemployments went up to 39 weeks and 11 more would make 50 a round number


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Don't worry. Biden says this is only a "down payment"
> That means the 'real' money should be coming a little later, retro and then some, right?


Thand GAWD Joe is here.
We're all saved.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

The bill is official. Watching it live.. It has more than 60 votes.

In Cheese We Trust.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Thank God Americans are getting $600 while we are sending hundreds of millions to Sudan, Nepal, Burma, Pakistan and other extremely pro-US countries. 

"Enjoy your crumbs, proles" - Nancy


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You wont get a Penny till Febuary . . .
> 
> 
> Free Ride once
> & they EXPECT it Forever !


From what I've heard from my state's DOL is that they're set up to keep PUA going for people who've been enrolled in it, and have just been waiting on more funding. This time states already have people in their system, unlike the massive flood of applications that overloaded their systems back in spring. Right now it's just held up by funding from the feds.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

wallae said:


> Don't worry, The senators continued collecting 3400 a week during the pandemic.


Not to mention their incredible taxpayer-funded healthcare the rest of us can't get because hey...._that's socialism_


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

dacheeese said:


> This second stimulus is more like a bare bone survival bill. If a third stimulus is in their mind, we will not expect it until Sept 2021.. By that time, they might change their minds by saying most of the population has been vaccinated and economy is good and running..


It's only 11 weeks because of Republicans being stingy and as always they're overly eager to reopen. The Dems want a broader lockdown and will likely spring for a bigger stimulus ASAP so they can go ahead with that. Estimates I've read about say it'll take until the end of 2021 or so even with a lockdown and vaccinations to get anywhere near normal. And even then the economy may lag behind. It may be a while until stimuluses (stimulii?) aren't needed.

I've voted red for years but I hate how republicans want to handle this. Wanting to nickel and dime us all and put our health at risk. I'm in GA and I'm voting blue for those senate seats.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Ants with $600 stimulus check and $6000.00 in back rent


This seems to be a good place to replay this ^^^

"Wooooo hooooo honey. We got $600 and the landlord is gonna evict us on January 1st. That's good for a couple of weeks in a flea-bag motel."


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> "Wooooo hooooo honey. We got $600 and the landlord is gonna evict us on January 1st. That's good for a couple of weeks in a flea-bag motel."


----------



## 17k driver (Mar 16, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> 1 time $600 stimulus.
> PUA/UI extended 11 weeks.
> Extra $300 for 11 weeks.
> No retroactive pay.


I was wondering about retroactive, couldn't find anything anywhere. Shit. Where this all should have happened in July, I'm sure we are all behind the 8 ball.



UberBastid said:


> This seems to be a good place to replay this ^^^
> 
> "Wooooo hooooo honey. We got $600 and the landlord is gonna evict us on January 1st. That's good for a couple of weeks in a flea-bag motel."


They can't evict you for an additional 11 weeks. They wanted to wait till it got really cold outside.



nj9000 said:


> It's only 11 weeks because of Republicans being stingy and as always they're overly eager to reopen. The Dems want a broader lockdown and will likely spring for a bigger stimulus ASAP so they can go ahead with that. Estimates I've read about say it'll take until the end of 2021 or so even with a lockdown and vaccinations to get anywhere near normal. And even then the economy may lag behind. It may be a while until stimuluses (stimulii?) aren't needed.
> 
> I've voted red for years but I hate how republicans want to handle this. Wanting to nickel and dime us all and put our health at risk. I'm in GA and I'm voting blue for those senate seats.


Not sure how much you have been watching it, but the Republicans offered more in July (when it was due) when the Dems refused to do anything because they didn't want Trump to have a Political win. Its set at a 11 weeks because that's when Biden will be in and when the results of the GA senate race will be in. You might view it as Republicans being stingy, but when they just print money it creates inflation. Your 600 will only really be worth 300 at this rate. The only real Stimulus is re-opening the Country, and it was the Red side that got us the vaccine so fast. Vote for how you believe of course, but remember that it was the "Blue" that made us have nothing at all for the last 6 months - while you starved - just so Trump wouldn't have good optics before the election.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

If this is the first thing you see after dying, you've just arrived in Hell.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes, so excited to cash that check and then go online and send it right back to my IRS taxpayer account. 😆


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Thank God Americans are getting $600 while we are sending hundreds of millions to Sudan, Nepal, Burma, Pakistan and other extremely pro-US countries.
> 
> "Enjoy your crumbs, proles" - Nancy


$1000 dollars in 2018: Pathetic crumb.

$600 dollars in 2020: Significant help.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/economy/pelosi-600-stimulus-checks-significant
Next reply: but...but...Drumph!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Alright, I am aware that my post is not going to be welcomed by some here to begin with. Contrary to the impression that your government has never cared about its people, its response since the beginning of the pandemic has led me to think otherwise. While the effort to combat the virus is somewhat controversial, the willingness to providing financial relief is not a subject of debate.

Although I am not in the position to judge whether the financial relief is appropriate, allow me to ask whether this act is sustainable. Let's be honest. How much can $600 or even $1200 help? That may not be even enough for a month's rent, despite that aids, regardless of the amount, are far better than as if they were non-existent. However, this does not tackle the root of the problem at all. Very likely the pandemic will linger for a considerable amount of time. Will the government go for a third, fourth package and so on? Assuming your wife call you one day about a clogged sink and you are so sweet to work on the stagnant water and re-perfuse (sorry I cannot think of another more suitable word) the drainage. Until your wife learns to discard the leftover on the dishes, she will call you over and over for the same reason. Eventually, you will be saying 'I have had enough!!'.

Don't get me wrong. I do agree that a lot of people do need that help. For the first time in my life, I have a taste of 'loss of income'. Although I could stay lawfully beyond my contract end date to wait for the new visa, I chose to go back home because my new job cannot start until the issue of clearance notice. During these 3 months, I have to admit that seeing a decrease in saving alone is worrisome. What I wanted to say is that everyone has the responsibility to support financially oneself for a reasonable amount of time (fits in your number here). It is actually quite heart-breaking to know that some in this country would call the second stimulus a disgrace. Remember, your government does not have the obligation to provide a second relief. Below is the link to the news
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/18/americans-call-slimmed-down-600-stimulus-checks-a-disgrace.html

In my humble opinion, it is not the sole responsibility of the government in combating the virus. Everyone can do their part as simple as not engaging in 'super-spreader events' in bars or any confined locations. In return, the government can truly help its people through legislature. For example, have you heard of the nonsense 'deferred payment commitment'? This is 100% a deception. The lenders are still charging their clients interest daily. Yes, you can delay your car / mortgage payment by 3 months but by the end of the third month, you will have a balance of 3 months worth of payment!! If one cannot afford to pay on time, what makes the lender think he / she can make 3 payments together? If politicians want to prove themselves not deserving their notoriously low reputation based on the perceived profession ethics, this may be an area where they want to step up to the mark by extending the loan period by 3 good months, interest free, rather than literally telling you people 'Hey look at what we have done for you! A $600 bonus! Remember me in the next election!'


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> 1 time $600 stimulus.
> PUA/UI extended 11 weeks.
> Extra $300 for 11 weeks.
> No retroactive pay.


I thought no regular UI extended, only the 300 bonus.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

.

.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

17k driver said:


> I was wondering about retroactive, couldn't find anything anywhere. Shit. Where this all should have happened in July, I'm sure we are all behind the 8 ball.
> 
> 
> They can't evict you for an additional 11 weeks. They wanted to wait till it got really cold outside.
> ...


What I remember (without looking it up) was the Dems' original proposal was 3.something trillion. HEROES Act. Republicans wouldn't go for that because it included certain things they didn't like, and what they replied with was 2.something trillion. Back and forth like that for months, Dems would drop their price and every time they did, the GOP would drop theirs. Originally I thought it was Pelosi holding it up by not budging on controversial partisan issues included in the bill. But by October McConnell dropped all the way to 500 billion, and stayed there until now and wanted to scrap unemployment aid and/or stimulus checks. I may be mostly right-wing but I'm not completely partisan. My voting blue is to get McConnell out of control of our legislative process. He's too old and out of touch and only seems to care about being fiscally conservative to appeal to his political base. Him being a typical politician right now is dangerous.

Inflation will be an issue but its something we can all deal with later. Refusing to do another stimulus will cause much bigger problems.


----------



## Meber (Dec 21, 2020)

How many billion do I get?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Alright, I am aware that my post is not going to be welcomed by some here to begin with. Contrary to the impression that your government has never cared about its people, its response since the beginning of the pandemic has led me to think otherwise. While the effort to combat the virus is somewhat controversial, the willingness to providing financial relief is not a subject of debate.
> 
> Although I am not in the position to judge whether the financial relief is appropriate, allow me to ask whether this act is sustainable. Let's be honest. How much can $600 or even $1200 help? That may not be even enough for a month's rent, despite that aids, regardless of the amount, are far better than as if they were non-existent. However, this does not tackle the root of the problem at all. Very likely the pandemic will linger for a considerable amount of time. Will the government go for a third, fourth package and so on? Assuming your wife call you one day about a clogged sink and you are so sweet to work on the stagnant water and re-perfuse (sorry I cannot think of another more suitable word) the drainage. Until your wife learns to discard the leftover on the dishes, she will call you over and over for the same reason. Eventually, you will be saying 'I have had enough!!'.
> 
> ...


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Alright, I am aware that my post is not going to be welcomed by some here to begin with. Contrary to the impression that your government has never cared about its people, its response since the beginning of the pandemic has led me to think otherwise. While the effort to combat the virus is somewhat controversial, the willingness to providing financial relief is not a subject of debate.
> 
> Although I am not in the position to judge whether the financial relief is appropriate, allow me to ask whether this act is sustainable. Let's be honest. How much can $600 or even $1200 help? That may not be even enough for a month's rent, despite that aids, regardless of the amount, are far better than as if they were non-existent. However, this does not tackle the root of the problem at all. Very likely the pandemic will linger for a considerable amount of time. Will the government go for a third, fourth package and so on? Assuming your wife call you one day about a clogged sink and you are so sweet to work on the stagnant water and re-perfuse (sorry I cannot think of another more suitable word) the drainage. Until your wife learns to discard the leftover on the dishes, she will call you over and over for the same reason. Eventually, you will be saying 'I have had enough!!'.
> 
> ...


There's a limit to how many stimulii we can afford. This one might not even be necessary except for the GOP's mishandling of the virus. One month of quasi-lockdown, then Trump and them all trying to re-open everything and ignoring the pandemic for months lead us to where we are now. I read recently that we're up to like 250,000 new infections per day? A million every 4 days????? The GOP's way is just to keep ignoring it and work our way through it, survival of the fittest BS while all the rich ****s get to stay safe.

You're right we can't keep treating the symptoms, we have to go after the root of the problem, the pandemic. Masks, lockdown, social distancing, and vaccine (or not) we need to slow the spread so hospitals don't go over capacity and eventually herd immunity or enough people taking the vaccine will get us past this. I say only do the GOP plan once we've tried our best to actually manage the spread and its obvious what we're doing isn't helping.

This is just slimmed down because it had to get past the GOP. Biden wants another stimulus after this, a much broader one. For more of a lockdown and to actually try to exert control over the situation. Senate gets split 50/50 because of GA going blue, Harris being the tie-breaker will enable this. If McConnell retains control it'll just mean more half-assed BS until the country can't afford more stimulus packages and what then? America turns into The Hunger Games?


----------



## meast703 (Mar 3, 2018)

17k driver said:


> Not sure how much you have been watching it, but the Republicans offered more in July (when it was due) when the Dems refused to do anything because they didn't want Trump to have a Political win. Its set at a 11 weeks because that's when Biden will be in and when the results of the GA senate race will be in. You might view it as Republicans being stingy, but when they just print money it creates inflation. Your 600 will only really be worth 300 at this rate. The only real Stimulus is re-opening the Country, and it was the Red side that got us the vaccine so fast. Vote for how you believe of course, but remember that it was the "Blue" that made us have nothing at all for the last 6 months - while you starved - just so Trump wouldn't have good optics before the election.


The republicans didn't offer more. Mnuchin being Trump's little ***** that he is, was just a puppet and wasted everyones time with those "negotiations" with Peliso since the entire time McConnell was saying he and 20 other Republicans wouldn't support anything more than $500 billion and did not support any extension to unemployment benefits. Fast forward to after Trump lost the election and huge amount of bad press for their handling of the situation McConnell, scared that it'll hurt them in the close Georgia Senate races, now wants to "help" Americans. They also snuck in some bs for corporations to get more tax credits for meal expenses and made illegal streaming a felony, these are things that they fought for to be put into the stimulus deal. If that doesn't tell you that the Republican party's priority isn't the American people then you are a lost cause.


----------



## 17k driver (Mar 16, 2020)

meast703 said:


> The republicans didn't offer more. Mnuchin being Trump's little @@@@@ that he is, was just a puppet and wasted everyones time with those "negotiations" with Peliso since the entire time McConnell was saying he and 20 other Republicans wouldn't support anything more than $500 billion and did not support any extension to unemployment benefits. Fast forward to after Trump lost the election and huge amount of bad press for their handling of the situation McConnell, scared that it'll hurt them in the close Georgia Senate races, now wants to "help" Americans. They also snuck in some bs for corporations to get more tax credits for meal expenses and made illegal streaming a felony, these are things that they fought for to be put into the stimulus deal. If that doesn't tell you that the Republican party's priority isn't the American people then you are a lost cause.


I am truly lost? Hey just because you hate Trump doesnt make all the lies they have been pushing down your throat for the last 4 years true. I am an independent actually, I am also a small business owner outside of Uber, and was involved working in politics when I was younger. I look at facts. The republican offer to make a deal was up to 1.6 trillion in July when the deal was due but Pelosi wouldn't back down from 3 trillion and kept moving the goal posts every time they came close to an agreement - which she has already come out and openly admitted was to prevent Trump from having a political win.... while people suffered. Yes they did offer more than the 900b they finally did today 6 months late - almost double that amount. Hardly a credible argument to point out the things the Republicans tried to put in the bill when you look all the stuffing the Dems were trying to stick in it, just look at that first bill - really had to add in all kinds of new airline carbon emissions restrictions and funding for support for the national arts organizations are really important priorities when you are trying to avoid a great depression right? I'm sure 11 million Americans will sleep better knowing that pet tigers are going to be illegal and marijuana will be decriminalized at a federal level (even though it already is in most states) while they are starving and dying from depression, crime, and homelessness. Priorities.

The false narrative that the Democrats use constantly is that priority for business is bad for the American people - like its an either or thing but a healthy economy is dependent on Business. When Business does good the American People do good, this is why pre-covid we had the lowest unemployment rate ever - in all minority groups and women, wages on the rise, the lowest poverty levels since WWII, a skyrocketing GDP and lets top it off with the fact that its the first time we haven't been in a war in like 50 years. The numbers don't lie. The Democrats ran a campaign designed to appeal to morals, guilt, and hatred despite actual results - hence "the evil corporations" are the enemy of the people instead the engine behind a healthy economy which lifts the citizens with jobs, better pay, and more opportunities.

The worst part of that though, is the hypocrisy. They play a narrative on your heart strings about wealth desparity (which is a real problem), but \the Democrats are the ones with all the money. Biden's campaign was financed by all big corporation funding and lobbyists with special interests where Trump's was not. They also had like Triple the money.

The "bad press" you speak of, actually a product that you purchase because it makes you feel good, is nothing new - they own the press (or visa versa anyways) and they can make any story sound like anything they want it to - they can also tell complete falsehoods without any consequences as they have so many times like the Russian Collusion story, the pretend impeachment, the Kavanaugh hearings ect. ect. ect.. Its about power and money to today's Democratic party and they will do anything, and screw anyone including you, to obtain it.

I don't care who you vote for, or what your beliefs are. The modern right is more moderate center now, and the modern left is further extreme left now. Trump would have been a Democrat 10 years ago. But when you think "others" are lost, you are actually blinding yourself until you are ready to look a the actual issues from both perspectives and ignore the political rhetoric from either side. Notice cities didn't get burnt down when Trump lost? Could you say the same would have happened if he won?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

$600?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Maruchan...JT5_edHZNtO0FpxlV-R5spg1D3IwWGCRoCV1IQAvD_BwE









a 12 pack of these is $2.27

$600 is 264 packs of 12

So $600 is 3168 packs of raman noodles.

3168 servings of raman?

Explain how _3168 packs of raman_ is insignificant?


----------



## 17k driver (Mar 16, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $600?
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Maruchan...JT5_edHZNtO0FpxlV-R5spg1D3IwWGCRoCV1IQAvD_BwE
> 
> ...


I can build a house out of that many Raman noodles. Score!!


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

What was passed Monday was an appropriations bill (traditionally full of pork barrel projects) with a stimulus package.










For once I agree with AOC.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If all the Americans got paid 600$= close to 200 billion, if they paid out 900 B to 1 trillion = 3000$😁 per person.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

12345678 said:


> The reason for 11 weeks is because most unemployments went up to 39 weeks and 11 more would make 50 a round number


No . . . and Unemployment didn't technically get upped to 39 weeks. State UI always stayed the same at 26 weeks. The federal PEUC program then took over paying an additional 13 wks



DRider85 said:


> I thought no regular UI extended, only the 300 bonus.


State UI did not get extended. That's a state thing. What got extended were the federal programs that kicked in once your state UI ran out after 26 weeks



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $600?
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Maruchan...JT5_edHZNtO0FpxlV-R5spg1D3IwWGCRoCV1IQAvD_BwE
> 
> ...


Hey that's three meals a day for 1056 days. That's a hell of a deal!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> No . . . and Unemployment didn't technically get upped to 39 weeks. State UI always stayed the same at 26 weeks. The federal PEUC program then took over paying an additional 13 wks
> 
> State UI did not get extended. That's a state thing. What got extended were the federal programs that kicked in once your state UI ran out after 26 weeks
> 
> Hey that's three meals a day for 1056 days. That's a hell of a deal!


Why is this unclear to everyone? They're all saying that the UI will get extended but some are saying no. Why isn't there an exact way to find this out? Can you chime in on my thread? I think it's so important.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Why is this unclear to everyone? They're all saying that the UI will get extended but some are saying no. Why isn't there an exact way to find this out? Can you chime in on my thread? I think it's so important.


There's 5000 pages in this monster bill -- and our elected reps got less than 3 hours to read it.
There's stuff in there that we don't even know the unintended consequences included in it.

I'm sure that the bill is available on line, you should be able to read it over the next month or so and answer your question.
Nobody really knows.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

meast703 said:


> The republicans didn't offer more. Mnuchin being Trump's little @@@@@ that he is, was just a puppet and wasted everyones time with those "negotiations" with Peliso since the entire time McConnell was saying he and 20 other Republicans wouldn't support anything more than $500 billion and did not support any extension to unemployment benefits. Fast forward to after Trump lost the election and huge amount of bad press for their handling of the situation McConnell, scared that it'll hurt them in the close Georgia Senate races, now wants to "help" Americans. They also snuck in some bs for corporations to get more tax credits for meal expenses and made illegal streaming a felony, these are things that they fought for to be put into the stimulus deal. If that doesn't tell you that the Republican party's priority isn't the American people then you are a lost cause.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Halfmybrain said:


> What was passed Monday was an appropriations bill (traditionally full of pork barrel projects) with a stimulus package.
> ...
> For once I agree with AOC.


Not reading the bills they vote on is unfortunately status quo for congress. It is quite unacceptable, but I think this example gives insight as to why they don't bother. Imagine a congressman -from either party- having a quibble with, say, the size of the arts endowment. What can they do about it? They can't bring the objection up with their leadership. Can you imagine leadership's reaction after all the blood, sweat, and tears that went into negotiations to get the bill to the floor?

And if the congressman simply votes no on the bill what do you think is going to happen? Do you think the lawmaker will be praised for his/her ethics about resisting overspending on endowments? Or do you think the person will be simply get the permanent reputation for having *voted against the sorely needed stimulus package*?

Of course everyone knows that adding pork to bills is a chickenshit way of getting pet programs through. One long-ago proposed solution gave the President _line item veto power_, but that did not pass for fear of giving the President too much power.

Of course such shenanigans are what sponsored the old saying, "_There are three things you should never watch being made; sausage, law, and an Uber support representative_."


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I just saw this news all over the news websites, and I am happy to report that Congress finally came up with a $900 billion dollar package. Thanks be to God, and just in time for Christmas. I have been working uninterrupted since the pandemic struck, as I do not qualify for a check. However, I cheered every single stimulus because 1) I knew that Americans and especially my fellow ants here on UP.net were needing it, 2) My income surged (literally) every single time a new stimulus was passed. Every single date of a new round of stimulus was met with a red on my phone screen and much higher tips.
> 
> After the last 600/week expired, and then the 300/week, it has gotten so bad that it is just painful to describe here. You can definitely see other working ants mourn the loss of income and the ridiculous offers being given. I hope that by the time this current stimulus ends, things will get better for all of us, (both working ants and ants who need to stay home for health reasons), and things can get back to normal.
> 
> ...


Politicians from both sides of the isle screwed the people.
The only reason they passed it is they had to.
The people who needed it July 26th got nothing but crumbs


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Halfmybrain said:


> For once I agree with AOC


You're not alone. Simon Black agrees with you...

[HEADING=2]I can't believe it: I agree with AOC[/HEADING]


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

US President Donald Trump signaled he will not sign the coronavirus relief bill passed by Congress unless it amends the massive spending legislation.

Back to square 1...................


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

[HEADING=2]Pork City: Here Are The Most Ridiculous Pet Projects In $900 Billion Stimulus Package[/HEADING]


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Trump refuses to sign....

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/...4000-for-married-couples.423001/#post-6700511


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

From Trump's tweet:

"_Congress found plenty of money for foreign countries, lobbyists, and special interests... while sending the bare minimum to the American people, who need it_."

What American is going to find fault with that statement?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> What American is going to find fault with that statement?


The same ones running around saying these people should completely run healthcare (which does need a HUGE fix , but the fix isn't government completely running it) also the same ones that say SURE OPEN UP ALL THE BORDERS WITH NO PROCESS!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> The same ones running around saying these people should completely run healthcare (which does need a HUGE fix , but the fix isn't government completely running it) also the same ones that say SURE OPEN UP ALL THE BORDERS WITH NO PROCESS!


Yeah. The tide just went out, and we're going to find out who isn't wearing a swimsuit. Any haters on Trump's move (as opposed to the Trump Presidency in general) will clearly reveal themselves to be part of the problem and not part of the solution.

BTW - The next few days are going to see a big chess game played out. Pelosi just came out in support of the 2K payments.

BUT, will she agree to equivalent cuts to keep the bill the same size?
Will Trump demand all pork be removed before signing?
Will congress forego covid relief until after Xmas just to pass a bare bones spending bill to keep government open? Or not?

The bill passed with too much of a margin for a Presidential veto (unless some congress people back off their vote).
So the President may not be able to veto, but will he just let the bill sit on his desk as a plan B to prevent its passage?

So many questions. So little time.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Funny is funny!








Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Trump refuses to sign....
> 
> https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/...4000-for-married-couples.423001/#post-6700511


Refuses? That's like putting you next to the Stickney waste reclamation mounds of steaming dung outside of Chicago and you "refusing" to breathe through your nose.

Do you know a single person who didn't tweet, bitc# and moan about this, who didn't marvel at the extravagance? When's the last time AOC and Ted Cruz, coming from different directions, agreed at the very least we SLOW DOWN?


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Yeah. The tide just went out, and we're going to find out who isn't wearing a swimsuit. Any haters on Trump's move (as opposed to the Trump Presidency in general) will clearly reveal themselves to be part of the problem and not part of the solution.
> 
> BTW - The next few days are going to see a big chess game played out. Pelosi just came out in support of the 2K payments.
> 
> ...


So how can Trump stop this? Wait for 10 days and keep Congress from adjourning? Knowing them they'll want to adjourn for the holidays. Then what, they need a new vote?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> So how can Trump stop this? Wait for 10 days and keep Congress from adjourning? Knowing them they'll want to adjourn for the holidays. Then what, they need a new vote?


... and so what if he makes us wait till The Grand Savior gets sworn in.

In a few weeks they can put billions of dollars to the Nat'l Endowment for the Arts, Black Lives Matter, and Ethiopia into any bill they put in front of Joe, or Camel ... depending on how soon Joe resigns.

I am so glad that Joe is here to save us.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

M


ColdRider said:


> View attachment 536745
> my cellphone looks like that one . . .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Why is this unclear to everyone? They're all saying that the UI will get extended but some are saying no. Why isn't there an exact way to find this out? Can you chime in on my thread? I think it's so important.


They're not saying UI. They're saying unemployment benefits. Unemployment benefits encompass all unemployment benefits. Does it say anywhere State unemployment insurance? No it does not


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Not reading the bills they vote on is unfortunately status quo for congress.


It's Obamacare all over again.
Sign now. Read it later.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I just saw this news all over the news websites, and I am happy to report that Congress finally came up with a $900 billion dollar package. Thanks be to God, and just in time for Christmas. I have been working uninterrupted since the pandemic struck, as I do not qualify for a check. However, I cheered every single stimulus because 1) I knew that Americans and especially my fellow ants here on UP.net were needing it, 2) My income surged (literally) every single time a new stimulus was passed. Every single date of a new round of stimulus was met with a red on my phone screen and much higher tips.
> 
> After the last 600/week expired, and then the 300/week, it has gotten so bad that it is just painful to describe here. You can definitely see other working ants mourn the loss of income and the ridiculous offers being given. I hope that by the time this current stimulus ends, things will get better for all of us, (both working ants and ants who need to stay home for health reasons), and things can get back to normal.
> 
> ...


Nope........Still requires Potus approval.. Lots of hoopla and still nothing


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> ... and so what if he makes us wait till The Grand Savior gets sworn in.
> 
> In a few weeks they can put billions of dollars to the Nat'l Endowment for the Arts, Black Lives Matter, and Ethiopia into any bill they put in front of Joe, or Camel ... depending on how soon Joe resigns.
> 
> I am so glad that Joe is here to save us.


I'm glad Rapist Donald lost by 7 million votes. Your Dear Leader also Vetoed the Defense spending bill. Donald hates the Troops.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> I'm glad Rapist Donald lost by 7 million votes. Your Dear Leader also Vetoed the Defense spending bill. Donald hates the Troops.


OH, I am too.
I am SO glad that Joe is here to save us.
Can't wait till he gets sworn in.
SAVE US JOE.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If this is the first thing you see after dying, you've just arrived in Hell.


My dear beloved brother @Johnny Mnemonic , I almost died laughing just now...that was simply...awesome!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> OH, I am too.
> I am SO glad that Joe is here to save us.
> Can't wait till he gets sworn in.
> SAVE US JOE.


So you approve of your Dear Leader Vetoing the Defense Spending Bill. Typical Traitor


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Illini said:


> @Young Kim , one of these days we have to meet up. I'll bring you about 1,000 $1 bills that I'd love you to turn into $20's.


In that case
Im bringing $10.00 bills . . .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> So you approve of your Dear Leader Vetoing the Defense Spending Bill. Typical Traitor


No, I think he should be hung for that.
Refusing to decimate the military to the point that we are weak before our enemies ... how dare he?

"Unfortunately, the Act fails to include critical national security measures, includes provisions that fail to respect our veterans and our military's history, and contradicts efforts by my Administration to put America first in our national security and foreign policy actions," the president argued. "It is a 'gift' to China and Russia."

When Joe gets in the White House he can start paying back China for their investment in his family for the last fifty years.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Congress will get the stimulus and defense bill pass after vacation. They need to vote again to override Trump's veto. Time wasted but it will get done. It is hard to imagine a country without defense, federal shutdown and more businesses decimated.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dacheeese said:


> Congress will get the stimulus and defense bill pass after vacation. They need to vote again to override Trump's veto. Time wasted but it will get done. It is hard to imagine a country without defense, federal shutdown and more businesses decimated.


It's not really that hard to imagine. Our government shut down a couple years ago, didn't it? Either way, whether it's agreed on now or later, it doesn't matter to me. I am absolutely disgusted by our government. This is supposed to be the government that looks out for us as a country and whether you agree or disagree with the views of the politicians at the top, I think we all can agree on the fact that what our government has became and what this circus monkey show is, that's going on, is an absolute embarrassment. How the hell has our country came to this? It should not take 9 months or whatever to come to an agreement when the lives of everyone in the country, in some way or another, will be affected. Some even being dependent on it. It's absolutely Disgusting!


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

So ants will sit home now be lazy collect money

Good cause I’ll take the money on the street over a handout


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Saquan said:


> So ants will sit home now be lazy collect money
> 
> Good cause I'll take the money on the street over a handout


Same, I'm not qualified for the cheese. Somebody hijacked my SSN.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> It's not really that hard to imagine. Our government shut down a couple years ago, didn't it? Either way, whether it's agreed on now or later, it doesn't matter to me. I am absolutely disgusted by our government. This is supposed to be the government that looks out for us as a country and whether you agree or disagree with the views of the politicians at the top, I think we all can agree on the fact that what our government has became and what this circus monkey show is, that's going on, is an absolute embarrassment. How the hell has our country came to this? It should not take 9 months or whatever to come to an agreement when the lives of everyone in the country, in some way or another, will be affected. Some even being dependent on it. It's absolutely Disgusting!


I wish I could give more than one thumbs up, or heart on this post.
I agree.

I love my country.
I fear my government.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> No, I think he should be hung for that.


This isn't the forum for that kind of fantasy...or grammar.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Saquan said:


> So ants will sit home now be lazy collect money
> 
> Good cause I'll take the money on the street over a handout


Sometimes it is not that simple. It is not just ants that are suffering from lack of tips and slow business. Without passing the stimulus bill, more people will go to the food pantries and depend on other forms of federal aids to survive. We have already witnessed record amounts of people lining up at the food bank this year. In conclusion, the government still have to spend money.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Saquan said:


> So ants will sit home now be lazy collect money
> 
> Good cause I'll take the money on the street over a handout


Cuz now is any different than before? We've been able to get unemployment this whole time. It expires tomorrow. so if they're not sitting at home right now doing nothing, what makes you think they will with this new covid relief bill? Not to mention if you're not working and don't meet one of the predetermined reasons as to why, you lose your benefits. So don't get too excited, anticipating demand will go up because chances are, that's not going to happen.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dacheeese said:


> We have already witnessed record amounts of people lining up at the food bank this year. In conclusion, the government still have to spend money.


This is what's so hard for ya'll to understand: "The Government" is you and me ... and we don't have the money. 
That means that "The Government" has to let people feed themselves.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

So ants will sit home now be lazy collect money

Good cause I'll take the money on the street over a handout


Daisey77 said:


> Cuz now is any different than before? We've been able to get unemployment this whole time. It expires tomorrow. so if they're not sitting at home right now doing nothing, what makes you think they will with this new covid relief bill? Not to mention if you're not working and don't meet one of the predetermined reasons as to why, you lose your benefits. So don't get too excited, anticipating demand will go up because chances are, that's not going to happen.


it is different already seen a difference here
And the bill not signed
And it's the federal extra unemployment thst sends them home
Just the thought of it being passed has them home these past two weeks


----------

